# Solved: Vista Movie Maker - why don't ALL Itunes mp3 files import?



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Onto my laptop, I uploaded a video and want to add a few songs for back ground music. I'm using windows vista movie maker and want to drag the songs directly from itunes onto the movie storyboard. Some mp3 files drag right on and work while others only prompt an error message saying they "could not be imported". 

I've read about an encoder that windows offers (windows media encoder). Is this what I need......even though the files are already mp3's which movie maker supports? 

Just as an experiment, I dragged both mp3's onto movie maker on my pc which runs with xp and both worked fine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are you certain that the files were MP3?

also could you drag the file from the directory it's in?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Couriant said:


> are you certain that the files were MP3?
> 
> also could you drag the file from the directory it's in?


 YES I am certain they are mp3 files......I can drag the files from itunes into moviemaker with windows xp on my pc, however, I cannot' drag the files from itunes (nor the directory its in) into moviemaker with windows vista on my laptop. It should work the same on xp or vista I would think.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

IF they come from Itunes, there is a good chance they are latched down with anti-piracy software.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

*I solved it:* If I drag the mp3 file from itunes onto the desktop (making a shortcut), I can then drag the shortcut onto the vista moviemaker.....and it works!!! I'm not sure why I have to do this extra step with vista, but I'm sure going to find out. For now I'm just glad It works this way.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ohhh well if vista's involved... then nothing will work the normal way


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Couriant said:


> ohhh well if vista's involved... then nothing will work the normal way


 Yup, I'm finding that out


----------

